# WTB: Emersed crypts



## geekdad (Oct 10, 2014)

If you have non-common crypts you want to sell, please PM me.

Thanks!


----------



## bdoss1985 (Aug 14, 2014)

I sent you a reply in TPT, depending on what you're looking for if i don't have I should be able to point you in the right direction

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------

